# Introducing myself



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi there

I'm a bit overwhelmed by this board but it looks like the right place to ask!

I'm 38 and my husband (aged 50) and I have been TTC for just over a year now, I got pregnant after 4 months of trying, had a miscarriage at 10 weeks, and since then nothing except a possible chemical pregnancy/very early miscarriage.  We see the gynaecologist for the first time on the 13th January.

I'm not sure if I should ask this here or on another board, but just wondering what to expect, and what to ask.  I've done a bit of investigation and I'm guessing I should be tested for some of the unlikely things (unlikely to be tubal since I think I've conceived twice, definitely once, ditto male factor), as well as some of the more likely things (very sharp pains before and during my period, but only since the miscarriage, and mainly before - could it be endo?), hormonal things (pretty sure I'm ovulating as I've been on the OCS).

Also wondering if there's any way to find out whether actually my eggs have given up, whether I have that many left, and likewise I want to try and persuade them to test for some of the recurrent miscarriage causes, especially the clotting things (from what I've read there are MILLIONS of them) as I get migraines and that seems possibly to be related.

So here's a tentative hello....

Katie


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Katie! And welcome! I am new too and find this a bit overwhelming at times. I hope you will find the info you're looking for. I sent you a message with the tests that I had during my investigations, hopefully it'll help you. 

Good luck.


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Katie... 

Welcome to ff...

When we went to see the gyne for the first time, they did an internal scan, to check overies etc .. then they arranged for a blood test to be done for lh/fsh levels - The fsh levels give a good ides of overian reserve, they also gave dh a sperm sample to do aswell...

They talk through everything, how long you have been trying, how many times u have sex, do you smoke, just general questions really....

Then they take it from there and arrange something - in our case it was a referal for ivf! 

Im pretty sure with mis-carraiges they wait until you have had 3 of them before they do tests etc (sorry to hear about that by the way    , pardon my ignorance there  ) and i only know this because my cousin suffered about 6 or 7 before they did anything for her, but she now has a beautiful little girl  

Good Luck with your journey,  

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

hi Katie, just wanted to come wish you some good luck  I'm quite new to this site and can't answer your questions but I'm sure you'll find some one who can.  Good luck with the gynaecologist on the13th, I'm sure it will be fine. Take care.Mel***


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Like Meljn I'm quite new to all of this so cant answer your specific questions but wanted to wish you luck and say welcome to FF. 

Love and  ,

Tracy xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi katie and welcome to FF

Have a search around and im sure u will find some answers on here! I have been on here for a few weeks and found lots of info and made some new friends  

Good luck

Kate


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, just to say I've asked some questions on the Starting Out and Diagnosis board, would welcome any input!

Katie


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Katie,
I have sent you a message.
x Clare


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Katie,

Welcome to ff!! 

I wish to find the answers that u need! I think here a lot of ladies will help u in that!

Good luck!

Stella
x


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Katie

Welcome to ff. I hope you get the info and support you need from the lovely ladies on this site.

Jappa xx


----------



## emmacharlie (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Katie

Welcome to FF its brilliant in here, it has totally saved my sanity so many times.  Can I suggest a book to read which has all the test and questions you need, its called Zita West's Fertility & Conception and its brilliant, by far the best.  If you do not like reading I could always draw you up a list too.

I have had 2 miscarriages and another early unconfirmed one so I totally know how you feel.  If you have any questions at all please shout and I will be here, and lovely to meet you.

Best wishes

emmacharliexx


----------

